# Stock Apple store ipad mini



## tigrou81 (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour , 


Je voudrais savoir si vous saviez si il y avait du stock d'ipad mini dans les apple store à Paris ? Ou dans les fnac ?




Merci a tous


----------



## Madalvée (6 Novembre 2012)

Si les choses sont bien faites tout est dit sur le site des magasins, c'est en tous cas le case des Boulanger et des Darty, et les stocks y sont clairsemés.


----------



## tigrou81 (6 Novembre 2012)

Et dans les apple store y a til du stock?


----------



## renebui (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,Je suis passé à l Apple store du Louvre aujourd'hui hui sans grande conviction. À l entrée il y avait le fameux panneau avec rupture de stock iPad mini. Et j ai demandé quand même par hasard au vendeur et il y en avait. J ai vu 2 autres personnes en prendre. J ai pris le 64 go noir.
Je pense qu il en reste. Ce qui est étrange c est qu on ne peut pas les réserver sur l Apple store et qu à l entrée c était bien indiqué rupture de stock. Bon tant mieux pour moi.


----------



## KevZqn (7 Novembre 2012)

64go, c'est énorme ! 

Sinon Apple, bizarre..


----------



## tigrou81 (7 Novembre 2012)

@renebui

Tu as pris un 64g parce que il y avait que sa ou c'est se que tu voulais ?

Je pense le prendre au louvre aussi donc cetait pour savoir si ils avaient du 32g?


----------



## thomas54_028 (7 Novembre 2012)

J'ai fait les apple store d'Opera et du Louvre aujourd'hui pour chercher un iPad mini 32 Go noir, ce modèle a l'air très demandé car il n'y en avait plus. Par contre les 2 Apple Store avaient en stock le 16 Noir, 16 Blanc, 32 Blanc tout à l'heure vers 16h.


----------



## adampaige (7 Novembre 2012)

Et des 64 Go noirs ?

Merci !


----------



## renebui (7 Novembre 2012)

@tigrou81

C est ce que je voulais. Le mec après moi à demandé le même. Et avant moi je ne sais pas quelle taille il a pris. Dans tous les cas, le vendeur n'avait pas l'air inquiet des stocks alors qu ils avaient un gros panneau rupture de stock à l'entrée. 
Le mieux c est d y aller rapidement ou de passer un coup de fil.


Suerte


----------



## Gregoiredetours (8 Novembre 2012)

Moi hier midi, plus de blanc 16g au Louve, mais des noirs. Et le soir, ils avaient des blancs à Opéra, toujours en 16. Mais c'était la panique, beaucoup de demande,... En dehors des Apple Store, point de salut, ou s'il y en a, ce sera en noir j'ai l'impression.


----------

